
Me.Com Data Breach? - ssclafani
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/11/23/breaking-me-com-data-breach/
======
jws
s/Breaking News/Broken news/

One person had their me.com password stolen and another person on the internet
had their iTunes password stolen.

But 6 ad displays per page view is 6 ad displays per page view. Good for you
crunchgear.

End of story.

------
erikano
> _Aha. Logging in with me.com doesn’t work, but Mac.com does._

I'm guessing this is probably just a bug then - not a data breach.

------
YooLi
I mistyped my userid when logging into my bank today so the first thing I did
was to write a blog post about how the bank had been compromised and
everyone's accounts had been hijacked.

